# 12 days of latte art



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok bit of fun

starting from tomorrow , lets have a thread for the 12 days of Xmas

Your latte art can be your usual amorphous blobs ( like me ) or Xmas inspired designs

Heck ill even allow stencils and etchings....

So from tomorrow only .....get ready......


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Sounds like fun, although have to make do with the aeropress til Saturday as am up north with the inlaws!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

View attachment 10971


Youll have to have my Christmas tree effort today as I'm nowhere near the rocket tmz .

(inspired by rave's christmas logo )
View attachment 10972


Merry Christmas folks!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> View attachment 10971
> 
> 
> Youll have to have my Christmas tree effort today as I'm nowhere near the rocket tmz .
> ...


That s set a high benchmark for the rest of us tomorrow! Have a good one cat, separated from decent coffee at Xmas ....


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Outstanding effort!

Bring on the next 12 days


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

For those away from machines tomorrow off you go.... Who is gonna dare to try a Santa Claus


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Wish I could participate! Just shut for the hols, back on Mon + Tues - can I enter on those days??


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

funinacup said:


> Wish I could participate! Just shut for the hols, back on Mon + Tues - can I enter on those days??


Yep, expect you back with you A game ....


----------



## Rapha (Aug 6, 2013)

Very impressive start


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

funinacup said:


> Wish I could participate! Just shut for the hols, back on Mon + Tues - can I enter on those days??


12 days from tomorrow for go for it


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> View attachment 10971
> 
> 
> Youll have to have my Christmas tree effort today as I'm nowhere near the rocket tmz .
> ...


That is pretty impressive. I think I might struggle doing the 10 Lords a leaping or just a partridge for that matter.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm retiring until Saturday


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Who is gonna be the first of the day then ? Might just bottle it and go for the heart wave again .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ill call this the ghost of xmas past or summat vague...

View attachment 10985


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Marley's ghost?? Impressive pour, Boots.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

This is meant to be Christmas art - not your usual rubbish!

<cough></cough>

I therefore give you...

Christmas Tree:










Can I just add that I hate milk based drinks, but as its Christmas I thought I'd try a quick mouthful of this. Hated the milky / velvety mouthfeel, spat it straight down the sink - quickly followed by the rest of the cup.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

MrShades said:


> This is meant to be.......a Christmas Tree:


Er, Nah More like a polar bear sitting on its butt


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

You obviously haven't seen my Christmas tree this year ;-)


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Truthfully we are thousands of miles from a steaming wand but I thought I'd enter this one from a while ago on behalf of my wife Nic: Christmas Eskimo.

View attachment 10990


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Merry Xmas all. Here is one I did earlier.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

lets see what boxing day can conjure up people


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

I managed a nice Rosetta this morning, but nothing Christmas-themed was happening for me.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

....the inlaws are here, so laying down some shapes


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

I really haven't got the hang of this yet...
View attachment 10996


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Father Christmas loves flat Flat Whites


----------



## tictok (Dec 1, 2013)

Ho! (Ho ho ho)

Pretty new to this latte art thing.... And never been brave enough to post any attempts, but as its Xmas... No snickering (well at least not too much) at my puny Xmas tree effort please.









I'm sure there're plenty of tutorials around here... I need to experiment a figure out how to pull a fee different shape. (Hearts for the missus' latte maybe)!


----------

